# Nigi people opinions please!



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

I was going to wait unitil fall to really start looking for a nigi buck but I found one about a week ago that was a steal of a deal! I paid half for him in order to pick him up and bring home and then next month I will pay the other half and get his papers. He is up to date on all shots, CAE neg. and registered with the NDGA and AGS. He is sweet as can be and walks on a leash so well! I would love your opinions on him. Please be honest  Anyway here he is. Meet Red Lotus MD Samuri Jack





































with Willow(so upset with myself. I think she is preggers to my La mancha buck as I didnt think I would be getting a nigi until fall. Still a hope though that he didnt breed her.)


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

He's nice I really like his look. but I am not a nigie perso per say.... yet :greengrin:


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I really like him. I bet you will get som nice kids from him. And such a combo on the coat, long and short? Wonder what that will bring? 

I think he is a doll. Then again I have Myotonics and know the meat breeds more then anything. LOL

Congrats on such a beautiful boy.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you! He has had 3kids so far with his previous owner and they are STUNNING! One is a black and white like him with just a little more black and has blue eyes! Can not wait to get another nigi doe and see more of his kids!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she's got fairly nice goats.. though i cannot remember who his parents were...

the only thing i dont like is how low her udders sit on the goats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very flashy boy! He looks to be level along his topline with a nice rump and straight toes.

I too hope that your LaMancha didn't get her...thoise kids would be too big for her to safely deliver.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy! Congrats!

He looks to be pretty nice in conformation from what I can see.

I do have to agree with Liz though - I hope that she didn't settle with the lamancha buck. The rule of thumb is that if you breed a miniture to a standard - you want to make sure that the larger is the doe so that they can safely deliver the kids...... not trying to scare you - just wanting to let you know.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for the replys! My La mancha is quite small. Not much bigger than her. He is suspose to be pure but I believe he likly has dwarf in him too. But none the less, I can't wait to see the babies with these two and get a few more reg. dwarf does. Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is a beauty! I really like him!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice! He's very pretty! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like him too. He looks nice and dairy. I know nothing of those bloodlines though. . .


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you! I still cant believe I own him LOL! I found a website that has his half sister on it(same dad) and her kids are priced really high! Now I am saving some money to buy a few more reg. nigi does. I never really liked the nigi's until I ended up with willow and now I just adore them! I guess I am hooked. Thanks for the nice comments on him.


----------

